# Whats with this new policy about cant removing one package from itinerary?



## iyengar (Oct 7, 2016)

Im talking about Prime now. I had 23 bags at sprouts pickup location. 1 bag was missing. The people there cant even find on their order #. Called support 3 times and they all said Im by my self. They cant do anything but mark as delivered. I had to drive back to the station to have the dispatcher to remove it


----------

